# Centrifugal concentrator for disseminated gold extraction



## Zolotov (Apr 12, 2017)

Found this device to extract micron-size gold:

http://www.alluvialpacific.com/products.asp?TheAction=VIEWALL

but no references of usage anywhere.
Anyone knows about such technology? 
Asking because I wouldn't like to get a scam-product.

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnmkTf6nMEk[/youtube]

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/south-morang/miscellaneous-goods/portable-centrifugal-gold-concentrator-with-floating-bed-200kg/1097953965


----------



## Reno Chris (Apr 13, 2017)

Though I cannot vouch for this particular product, similar design products are used all over the world for recovery of free gold particles. Particles smaller than about 75 microns get real hard to recover by gravity based methods and are normally recovered with cyanide in large commercial operations.


----------



## Zolotov (Apr 13, 2017)

Reno Chris said:


> Though I cannot vouch for this particular product, similar design products are used all over the world for recovery of free gold particles. Particles smaller than about 75 microns get real hard to recover by gravity based methods and are normally recovered with cyanide in large commercial operations.


Thanks for your comments.
I suppose mercury would work too ?


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 13, 2017)

Zolotov said:


> I suppose mercury would work too ?


There's no reason to use mercury. Ever. It's highly toxic vapors are invisible. The forum moderators all agree on this one.


----------



## Zolotov (Apr 13, 2017)

found a nice machine that will do the work for micron gold.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as-3Hn-30n0


----------



## Snowman2 (Apr 25, 2017)

check out this

http://moskva.all.biz/en/laboratory-centrifugal-concentrator-falcon-l40-g2550081

most advanced machine according to book 'Gravity Gold 2010' Dominy, Simon. BTW great book

here is video of another Falcon model 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhMW8zZBNEo


----------



## Snowman2 (Apr 25, 2017)

Zolotov said:


> found a nice machine that will do the work for micron gold.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as-3Hn-30n0



better longer one, called Black magic, that work only for finely grinded powders. for mixed size material I use
Angus MacKirk Mini Long Tom Sluice
http://brokenback.ca/product/angus-mackirk-mini-long-tom-sluice/

that is fantastic small thing for usd50 only


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 26, 2017)

Snowman2 said:


> Zolotov said:
> 
> 
> > found a nice machine that will do the work for micron gold.
> ...



Long corrugated pipe or flat gutter pipe with rubber matting does the same work for about 10$.


----------



## Snowman2 (Apr 26, 2017)

patnor1011 said:


> Snowman2 said:
> 
> 
> > Zolotov said:
> ...



not going to burn a hole in a pocket to try, it is small to fit in backpack, light and strong, can catch fines well, can be used for cons clean up from bigger sluice or dredge, great to carry while hiking to test small creaks.


----------



## rhwhite67 (Jul 9, 2017)

Zolotov

The video you listed from Youtube is for a miller table here is a link to how to build one and they work gr8 for fine gold they work really well but are very slow. If you are working a blacksand area etc. and want some production go with a clean-gold unit. or build your own set-up using deep v groove mat at the front end and 30 mil magnetic sign material after that in a 5-6' sluice / highbanker set-up. Works well and captures very fine gold. May god fill your sluices with gold. Ron

https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=AwrTcdRj6GJZrUQAia4nnIlQ?p=how+to+build+a+miller+table&fr=yhs-mozilla-004&fr2=piv-web&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-004#id=1&vid=2e88c1cec91d039cb2ee60956e3c7e77&action=view


----------

